# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] DB error and loss of link to thread

## abousetta

Hi,

Has anyone had this problem happen to them before?

Situation: 
1) I respond to an OP (Firefox)
2) EF does not not refresh, but gives me a DB error
3) Post appears on opening EF again (IE) but no record is available in the UserCP  that a post was made, nor does it appear automatically in the subscribed thread (as normally happens when you reply to a post)

Example: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...cel-table.html

My post is #2, but it does not appear in my list of recent posts, and I did find it in my subscribed threads. I knew the URL and so I subscribed to it directly to keep up with the back and forth with the OP.

abousetta

----------


## arlu1201

Yes, i have seen that happening.  The dbase error causes this issue.  But sometimes, it gets fixed on its own.  

What i do in such cases is make another post (dummy) and this shows up in my subscriptions and recent posts.  Then i delete that post.  

I know you wont be able to delete the post, but you can report it for deletion.  This is an error the tech team need to fix.  I will check if its already passed on to them, if not, i will do so immediately.

----------


## abousetta

Thanks for the confirmation A.

----------

